# [H-Alexstrasza-PvE] Quantum Leap sucht Vertärkung



## Zoljin (31. Januar 2009)

Hallo Hordler und die, die es werden wollen! 

Für unseren Raidpool im 25er suchen wir hauptsächlich Verstärkung in folgenden Klassen. Außergewöhnliche Bewerbungen anderer Klassen und Skillungen finden gerne Gehör. 

Stand 11.07.2009 


- Schattenpriester 
- Jäger 
- Disziplin-Priester 
- Holy Paladin 

- wir haben im Moment einen großen Bedarf an Ranged DPS Klassen, also ruhig bewerben 

Für genauere Informationen besucht bitte unsere Homepage unter: www.ql-guild.de 



Was du bieten solltest: 

- 3 mal die Woche von 19 Uhr - 23.30 Uhr Zeit haben. Raidtage sind Donnerstag, Sonntag und Montag 
- erfahren mit Endgame-Content, geduldig und geistig erwachsen 
- fähig Anweisungen zu folgen, bereit und fähig zu lernen, freundlich, teamfähig 
- kommunikationsfähig über Ventrilo Server und durch Aktivität im Forum 
- du spielst eine der oben erwähnten Charakterklassen 
- eine Raidteilnahme von 75% und höher ist erwünscht 

Was wir dir bieten: 

- eine Forenplattform, Ts2 Server, Ventrilo Server, Raidplaner 
- eine gute Raidorganisation 
- eine gut organisierte Materialwirtschaft für den Raid 
- eine faire Itemverteilung 
- eine gemütliche Gildenatmosphäre 
- eine der erfolgreichsten Raidgilden auf diesem Server 

Bevor Ihr euch bewerbt lest bitte ausführlich unseren Bewerbungsthread unter www.ql-guild.de 

Viel Erfolg bei eurer Bewerbung wünscht euch Quantum Leap! 

Bewerbungen gehen an: info@ql-guild.de 
Unsere Homepage: www.ql-guild.de 
Es werden keine Bewerbungen per PM akzeptiert!


----------



## Zoljin (6. Februar 2009)

update


----------



## Zoljin (3. März 2009)

Update:
Suchen Ebenfalls 2x Off-Krieger


----------



## Zoljin (14. März 2009)

update


----------



## Zoljin (22. März 2009)

update


----------



## Zoljin (27. März 2009)

edit und update


----------



## Zoljin (22. April 2009)

nach diversen Neuzugängen mal wieder nen edit und update


----------



## Zoljin (2. Mai 2009)

edit und update


----------



## Zoljin (12. Mai 2009)

edit und update


----------



## Zoljin (29. Juni 2009)

edit und update


----------



## Zoljin (11. Juli 2009)

edit und update


----------



## Butcherl (13. Juli 2009)

/push


----------

